# 2012 props



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Good job. Looks great so far.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

What other props do you have planned for this year?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

a zombie possibly and some severed body


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

here is the zombie mask i just ordered off ebay and began to paint it so far so good you may not be able to see it but so far i painted his teeth and eyes


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no, i couldn't tell it. interested to see the finished project. post pics when you have it complete


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i finally painted him gotta just add some blood like around his teeth and add some viens on his eyes but should be a few months before i can get the fake blood but once i get it i will post picture of it completed


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, that turned out well. nice work. he is very accomplished looking as is. i think he could double for a mummy as well. just sweet work


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I finally finished one of my half of dozen props I have started! YAY me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow oaklawn, nice looking marker. good job


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Hallo i agree an can also be a mummy which is cool. and nice tombstone if anyone has some props they want to show here they are welcome to do so i have many props im working on and many will been seen here so just keep watch of this thread


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> wow oaklawn, nice looking marker. good job


Thanks Hallorenescene. I see you have changed your avatar, I like it!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

creeperguardian said:


> i finally painted him gotta just add some blood like around his teeth and add some viens on his eyes but should be a few months before i can get the fake blood but once i get it i will post picture of it completed


Thats cool Creeper. You did very well.Are you gonna have exposed brains? I'm always afraid to purchase unpainted works. I admire your courage!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

no exposed brains haha and i got this off ebay from a guy that sells different ones and ships fast too


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

not gonna have brains and i got the mask off ebay from a guy that sells different ones and i painted it using everyday paint


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Tell me about the base for your cross. What is it made of ? Looks great I use pink foam with dry lock as a weather proof.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Deadview...
I used a piece of Styrofoam I got out of a package I had ordered from LTD. It is a solid block of cheap Styrofoam (I’m not cheap, I’m just really thrifty). I do not use the pink stuff. I just use ordinary Styrofoam. I found it simulates concrete very well. The cross is a concrete cross from Wal-mart I painted to match the block.

Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

oaklawn i did the same for my tombstones i updates them for this year gonna post a pic of one i did


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Gotta keep building!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

my updated tombstone


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

How did you put the skull on? Did you cast that ? It looks good.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

A good base is so important to making something like that look realistic and keeping it upright in wind hope to see more.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i had a foam skull then just glued it then painted it and used fake moss to cover some open area that did not seal to the tombstone so well


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm looks good ...


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you your tombstone is awsome to


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok so here is what i am up to on my prop work i have a foam cooler i plan on useing to make a tombstone or something else got some candels i have to paint so should have a picture posted some time ethier next week or so and working on my ground breaker updating him for this year, and hope to get some pvc pipe to work on a full size zombie so lets see what happens from now to october


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I too bought a cooler with the intent of making it into a base for a cross headstone. I did not make it though. The base needs significant weight added to it to keep from being blown over by the wind. It’s one of those things I haven’t gotten to yet.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

No question stones in a graveyard are so important. When I started my cemetery I had 1/4 inch ply wood cut like a tombstone sprayed black. Names on the stones were painted white. Looked good, or so I thought, until I really started getting into Halloween an I saw the stones others had made. OH MY !! Now everthing is detailed and the cemetery looks like one.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadview i agree cause i did the same now its like detailed and stuff


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Deadview said:


> No question stones in a graveyard are so important. When I started my cemetery I had 1/4 inch ply wood cut like a tombstone sprayed black. Names on the stones were painted white. Looked good, or so I thought, until I really started getting into Halloween an I saw the stones others had made. OH MY !! Now everthing is detailed and the cemetery looks like one.


You are so right Deadview. I try to put the fine details on my props and stones. Unfortunately alot of the fine details get washed away in the darkness.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

so an update today i worked on my zombie today gonna paint it where its needed then post a picture then i also i worked on my butcher shop body that i will post pic of tommaro either before school or after depanding on my morning haha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looking forward to seeing it creeper


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok here is the body the blood needs touch up which i will do and need to paint where the arms and other parts where cut off


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, thats good. yeah, it needs darker blood, and voila, you did a good job


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so i was at my store yesterday and i found a pack of 3 lanturns with tea light candels in them tho one day i will change that but here they are and my ground breaker i am updating and i have begun work for my full zombie this year and i plan i wanting a clown theme to so lets see how it goes update will continue up to the day i start putting the stuff out and i have two costumes im working on and will post them soon so here are the pics Also in the back of my zombie ic if anyone wants to know thats the ripping reaper of souls and here is a pic of last years hauntand till next time Happy Haunting.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, your haunt looks good and i like your ground breaker


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so quick update for my 2012 full body zombie not to confuse you its not the one in the picture above so i began to build him about a week or so ago and just the other day i finished his skeleton and dressed him needs blood tho so thats gonna be awhile cause fake blood is last on my list for my props this year haha also i began to age my lanturns so pictures to follow soon, so far so good and it will be awhile for another update


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

creeperguardian said:


> ok so quick update for my 2012 full body zombie not to confuse you its not the one in the picture above so i began to build him about a week or so ago and just the other day i finished his skeleton and dressed him needs blood tho so thats gonna be awhile cause fake blood is last on my list for my props this year haha also i began to age my lanturns so pictures to follow soon, so far so good and it will be awhile for another update


WOW ! You have been busy! The zombie looks good.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

Your ground breaker looks great! Where did you get the lanterns?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Mysterious Mansion Fan said:


> Your ground breaker looks great! Where did you get the lanterns?


i had got them at my giant store they come with a tea light candle also


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

here is the lanturn and my full zombie tho he needs a name


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

h
creeper, that is a very nice prop


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ground breaker with some blood


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That looks excellent! Is it pneumatic?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

in the future i plan on doing that i dont really have the thing to power the prop


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Air compressor thingie? Its look like pretty good canidate for pneumatics.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

yea the air compressor but i am looking it to making it a pneumatic


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That would be cool. I guess some actually work on hydraulics. It’s something to look into. I’m kinda leaning that way myself.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I know I said was going to finish my SWAT zombie today but I got side tracked. I have ADD or ADH or one of those alphabet things. Instead, I laid a coat of primer on my headstones I was working on. 

None of them has their plaques on them. I like the primer white so much I have decided to leave them as is. I need to lay down another layer of primer before they are finished and put the gold letters on. Not sure if I will weather them…kinda thinking NOT.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

It was 93 degrees today; a perfect day for painting. I didn't realize how toasted I was until I posted the above picture. I got the silly thing in reverse, the second stage bases are switched…sigh.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I ran out of day light today but I did manage to build the lid and throw a layer of paint down on my crypt. Its a start.......


Every normal man must be tempted at times to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin to slit throats.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, that is a nice ground breaker. you did real good
oaklawn, you also did good. those are awesome stones. and your crypt is fantastic


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Hallorenescene!...Its finally getting there just a little more to go.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Amazing work! Everything looks great and coming along perfectly! Krispy Kudos to ya!!! *


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL thanks Ter-ran....Krispy kudos?? Is that a good thing?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Just a few of my props latex heads,and display pieces!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gereat pumpkin, those are awesome. the mask ones you should post in the mask thread.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

WOW Great Pumpkin those are very very impressive!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I was thinking about what dark Chocolate had posted on the "Zombies are real" thread; she recommended a cross bow to whack ‘em with and as the drool ran down the corner of my mouth... it came to me....I should keep my mouth shut while I am day dreaming…. AND......_my next zombie props is going to be one of Dark Chocolates’ "kills". _I'm going to the sporting goods store and buy a cross bow bolt. I will jam it into his right eye and quite possibly out the back of his melon. I will ooze black foul looking zombie blood all down his face! 

I love it!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

nice sounds really awsome cool idea


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> WOW Great Pumpkin those are very very impressive!


Thanks you very much!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I was thinking about what dark Chocolate had posted on the "Zombies are real" thread; she recommended a cross bow to whack ‘em with and as the drool ran down the corner of my mouth... it came to me....I should keep my mouth shut while I am day dreaming…. AND......_my next zombie props is going to be one of Dark Chocolates’ "kills". _I'm going to the sporting goods store and buy a cross bow bolt. I will jam it into his right eye and quite possibly out the back of his melon. I will ooze black foul looking zombie blood all down his face!
> 
> I love it!











This zombie mask is perfect for the cross bow bolt thru the eye...I need an outifit that is Resident Evil related to start the ball rolling.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

awsome love that mask and i wanna know what is the tube that i can use on a prop for like iv if not sure what i mean i can get a picture of the tube im looking for


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh you can use fish tank air hose tubing for that.Its the perfect size.You can get it at any pet store.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

anyone also know of where i can get a axe likea


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

an axe like this i wanna fine


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Good for you, Oaklawn!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

looks great!!


----------



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

creeperguardian said:


> i finally painted him gotta just add some blood like around his teeth and add some viens on his eyes but should be a few months before i can get the fake blood but once i get it i will post picture of it completed


I've seen these masks on eBay and considered picking one up. What type of paint are you using??


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

badmonkey said:


> I've seen these masks on eBay and considered picking one up. What type of paint are you using??


i bealive its an outdoor paint i used a light brown then a gray but i did not go heavy with the gray so that it left certain areas that i may fill with a red or blood to look like flesh started to decompose but my guess is any paint you wanna use would be fine


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

awesome detail oaklawn.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

creeperguardian said:


> an axe like this i wanna fine


You can buy one on E-bay.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

bognosh said:


> awesome detail oaklawn.


Thank you....Too hot today to do any work on Halloween stuff, 93 degrees. Nope, had to mow the lawn and cut brush instead......Who ever made up that stupid saying "Work now, play later" should be shot....with a cross bow...thru the eye.....and then beheaded!! Yeah, that's what I think....


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok guys i found a site that they sell fake axe heads cheap which is great and a flexible foam so nw one gets hurt ill post site link 
http://www.nighthaunt.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=66


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

creeperguardian said:


> ok guys i found a site that they sell fake axe heads cheap which is great and a flexible foam so nw one gets hurt ill post site link
> http://www.nighthaunt.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=66


Dont buy just the axe head.....you should buy the whole axe as a one part axe. Its all foam.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

im gonna get the axe stick at lowes


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Hmmm....people usually end up hitting people with fake axes cuz,,,well, they're fake....but yours is only half fake....the real half can brain you. You should never use "real" weapons as props...even half of one but...that's just my quirky, crazy....logic talking....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Hmmm....people usually end up hitting people with fake axes cuz,,,well, they're fake....but yours is only half fake....the real half can brain you. You should never use "real" weapons as props...even half of one but...that's just my quirky, crazy....logic talking....


Ok,ok, ok...yeah the grenades I have are the only exception. I have the spoons taped shut for "safety" and I pull all of the C-4 out of the claymores before I put them out so they don't count.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

im in an idead for a costume like some dude that came out of an asylum


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok well it been a while since last update ok so i have ordered some body parts for my buthcer shop gonna get some perma blood an make them look more real then got two costumes one being a doctor cause im gonna mess with it a bit to make some crazy asylum guy also got an oxygen mask cheap for it so awsome then last an animated fake chainsaw that sounds real so cant wait to get working and soon should be a picture of an iv i have made for my butcher shop


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, you've been productive, sounds good


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

yea i have so its good so once i get picture of things i will post them like the costume im gonna ork on and the iv and anything else that may come up


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so i just got the chainsaw and oxygen mask for my costume and i made my iv with the bag from the mask pics are here


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i hope everyones prop building is going awsome cant bealive its almost october happy that i just have to add some blood to finish my props  once i have mine all finished ill post update pics right now im starting to kinda mess around with the look of my full size zombie


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so i have been working on making flood lights for my haunt i have about 2 i used a lamp holder, thats what it called i am able to use outside and now i need to put a hole in the small pieace of pipe to wire a male end electrical chord


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for posting the pics creeper. well, at least one of us is getting stuff done. keep up the good work and do post your zombie guy


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

yup i will now


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok here they are i have my work in progress lights my zombie ground brakers with some hands, a close pic of the hands for my zombie which i will sorta zombie up and thefull sized zombie


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

they look pretty cool creeper


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

What do you guys think been working on this for a while not into witch thinhs alot but kinda wanted to do it


----------



## Rogue (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the zombie virus, lol! Nicely done, really like the labels on the bottles.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Just now ordered my very first, for 2012, Halloween animation! Been waiting for its availibility since the beginning of August. This guy *points at self* is excited!!


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> View attachment 115132


Mrs. Voorhees?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

IowaGuy said:


> Just now ordered my very first, for 2012, Halloween animation! Been waiting for its availibility since the beginning of August. This guy *points at self* is excited!!


oh what is it ?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Zombie Sean said:


> Mrs. Voorhees?


thats awsome and creepy love it


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Rogue said:


> Love the zombie virus, lol! Nicely done, really like the labels on the bottles.


that you very much


----------



## bugnoone (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome detail oaklawn.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

creeperguardian said:


> oh what is it ?


Well on YouTube it was called "Death Row" but Spirit labeled it "electrocuted Prisoner"


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

IowaGuy said:


> Well on YouTube it was called "Death Row" but Spirit labeled it "electrocuted Prisoner"


i know that one it is awsome i love spirit tho my ripping reaper of souls is not working right his mouth does not move when he talks so i kinda gotta see what to do i emailed them but nothing since


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, i think your bottles rock. i bet you had fun making them. 
iowa guy, so post a picture. this is show and tell.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> creeper, i think your bottles rock. i bet you had fun making them.
> iowa guy, so post a picture. this is show and tell.


Most definitely will! Its on backorder, hasnt even hit shelves yet. ETA September 21... :-\ . Gonna feel like a kid on Christmas once projects start coming to completion and purchases become more frequent


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

yea now its like time to get props finished and shopping will begin


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Those are nice. Hope you send a picture when it's set up.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

deadview i sure will have pictures


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so when i went to go get the chords i needed to finish i found some flood lights that i would haved payed less for so that project is over with i got the flood lights and i got in an axe head from nighthaunt studios its really awsome now all i need is an axe handle back to lowes woohoo and secert reaper is almost here so i cant wait to see who i get and start my gift for them i hope everyone is also doing well on prop making and/or finding if you found a cool item please share would love to know need to start trying yard sales and stuff


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok guys halloween is inching closer an closer and im on some crazy prop finishing kinda thing well i should be ordering some blood next week to finish the zombies and the body then i found some popcorn boxes in giant a pack of 10 so im happy with that gotta get ping pong balls to make eye balls for the popcorn boxes also working on secret reaper gifts  possibly goin gto party city tommaro may pick up a few things


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

What u guys think on my costume so far


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think it's interesting. so finish so we can see the total effect. oh, and you are a nice looking young man. you should post this on....what a haunter looks like


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

yup im gonna finish it with some blood and maybe a bit of makeup and why thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Halloween Halloween Halloween!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi, I'm Al Harrington, President and CEO of Al Harrington's Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Ghost Emporium and Warehouse! Thanks to a shipping error I am now currently overstocked on wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube ghosts, and I am passing the savings on to yoooooouuu!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so i am in the mits of making a kicking hangman so far so good


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, so did you finish your costume? and a kicking hangman, awesome. don't forget pics


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://youtu.be/IWctZVCEhxk bout the jon built the table
















still need a dif head for the rack


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> creeper, so did you finish your costume? and a kicking hangman, awesome. don't forget pics


the costume is coming along well i found some belt thing soi may use it to put some sorta vials and attach tubes to them from the mask and pics will be soon


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Daytonagp4 said:


> http://youtu.be/IWctZVCEhxk bout the jon built the table
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that is awsome i love it great job


----------



## KenVP (Nov 2, 2009)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> View attachment 115128
> View attachment 115129
> View attachment 115130
> View attachment 115127
> ...


Amazing work!! Would love to know more about how you do such. Do you make your own masks , airbrush etc so cool


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is cool. just bloody cool dayton


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks....have a few more mods to do.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i have been hard at work on props and stuff here is the pants from my costume i sowed together then the heart i was sent from my reaper and a costume i threw together just for fun maybe for halloween night, then my zombie but with blood and the mask is finished


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, it all looks good


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok guys with in this week im gonna try to get out pics of the haunt in the day time and night time as i can if i can get some pics out today i will


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looking forward to them creeper.

i started my glass mausolem today. i got the glass part done. i just kept going till i ran out of glass. wish i had more glass. hope you guys like it. i'm still going to add more touches to it, i hope. a metal gate in front, and a doorknocker. lol. there are three bricks people have put lights in, i'm hoping they work and will light up. one brick says merry Christmas and has a red Christmas tree on it. i want to add the word scary. i plan on putting a couple of coffins in the mausoleum with light up skeletons.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

here is my haunt daytime


----------



## Broomhilda (Jul 9, 2010)

Great details on the tombstone!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creeper, you have a pretty nice setup there. i love the headless person in the coffin


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

this is my big guel creep he is framed with 2x4s and chicken wire. spray foam and paint soaked fabric. head is spray foam too


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> creeper, you have a pretty nice setup there. i love the headless person in the coffin


he is the vampire that rises up like the skeleton u have


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Creep Master said:


> View attachment 135329
> View attachment 135330
> this is my big guel creep he is framed with 2x4s and chicken wire. spray foam and paint soaked fabric. head is spray foam too


omg awsome


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

oh a note to everone about the picture of the entrance the door on the left is covered now with another cloth if you noticed in the other picture of the butcher shop


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I like that headless guy too! Looks like you are a detail guy for sure... Nicely done. Kids will be suitably creeped out!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

ok so you guys already know i started to decorate by next week i should have a night time pic or video cause i have to get a bulb for the cemetery it broke some how -___- plus i been battling the wind soooooo i have been going coocoo von something lol


----------



## Jerry Fairchild (Oct 11, 2012)

Look Like a 90's EDDIE VEDDER


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

creep master, you mastered the creep in that guy. i really think you did a great job


----------



## Jerry Fairchild (Oct 11, 2012)

Our First attempt at Tombstones


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Jerry Fairchild said:


> Look Like a 90's EDDIE VEDDER


LOL haha )


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Jerry Fairchild said:


> View attachment 135437
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome looking stone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jerry, that is amazing. first attempt, wow


----------

